# NR MOTOR VILLA FREE-STANDING AWNING



## 89099 (May 13, 2005)

Hi there , 
We have decided that the NR motor Villa is the Free-stander for us and just wondered if anyone was selling a second hand one .
It's the low version we want , size 10'7" x 6'9" and 7' at the rear . 

Happy travels
Jax


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

If you can't find one of those, then why not try the JK 'Munich' Drive Away Awning for Just Kampers?

Looks about the same layout and comes with a 2 berth inner tent for £199, (about £211 delivered!)

Good luck on your search!!


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jax

I have one we used with our previous autosleeper trooper. i have pm'd you

I took photos a while ago, was just about to ebay it.

Dave


----------

